# Comment forcer Mail à utiliser un compte pop ?



## herszk (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous.
Lorsque j'ajoute un compte email dans Mail, celui-ci me rajoute un compte imap sans me donner le choix, y a-t-il un moyen de forcer un compte pop ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 j'ai simulé une création de nouveau compte avec mon adresse mail Orange.

Effectivement Mail crée d'autorité un compte "IMAP", mais si ensuite dans la configuration on remplace le serveur imap par le pop, est-ce que ça ne règle pas le problème ?


----------



## fabien95 (8 Septembre 2012)

idem pour moi 

cela ne fonctionne pas quand on remplace IMAP par POP


----------



## herszk (8 Septembre 2012)

Non, ça ne fonctionne pas,


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2012)

La réponse m'intéresse aussi car on lit dans la page de présentation Apple de Moutain Lion, concernant l'application Mail :

_"Elle fonctionne avec le compte de messagerie gratuit me.com que vous obtenez lors de votre inscription à iCloud ainsi qu'avec la plupart des protocoles de messagerie, y compris *POP3* et IMAP, et avec les services de messagerie courants tels que Gmail, Comcast, Time Warner, Charter, Cox, Yahoo! Mail et AOL Mail. "_

http://www.apple.com/fr/osx/apps/#mail

Le gag c'est que Mail me laisse configurer un compte en IMAP chez Orange, alors que c'est une option payante (offre Gigamail) que je n'ai jamais prise.


----------



## subsole (8 Septembre 2012)

Allez,  les gens qui ont installé ML ............ Vous n'êtes quand même pas tous en iMAP. ^^
Idem, la réponse  m'intéresse.


----------



## fabien95 (8 Septembre 2012)

IMAP pour moi (Gmail)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2012)

Bon voilà la solution 

Lors de la création du compte, à la deuxième fenêtre, appuyer sur la touche Alt, ce qui transforme le bouton "Créer" (sur la capture) en.... "Continuer".

Cliquer sur ce "Continuer".

On a alors le choix du type de compte.... (sélectionner POP, et changer le nom du serveur de imap en pop)

Enjoy


----------



## Sly54 (8 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Lors de la création du compte, à la deuxième fenêtre, appuyer sur la touche Alt, ce qui transforme le bouton "Créer" (sur la capture) en.... "Continuer".


L'OS d'Apple devient de plus en plus intuitif


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2012)

C'est la même "astuce cachée" qui permet de configurer Mail sur SnowLeopard pour utiliser un compte me.com sur iCloud (sans cet apui sur ALt, il crée d'office un compte MObileMe ce qui évidement ne fonctionne plus...)


----------



## herszk (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour.
C'est aussi la même astuce cachée qui permet d'afficher la bibliothèque dans le finder depuis Lion.
Je dirais que OS X devient plutôt de moins en moins explicite.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Disons que pour certains, il vaut mieux qu'il ne sachent pas par où passer pour supprimer des trucs importants


----------



## Sly54 (9 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Disons que pour certains, il vaut mieux qu'il ne sachent pas par où passer pour supprimer des trucs importants



Autant masquer la Bibliothèque, on peut comprendre.
Mais masquer la possibilité de se créer un compte en POP, c'est quoi le pb pour le débutant ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais masquer la possibilité de se créer un compte en POP, c'est quoi le pb pour le débutant ?



Là je suis comme tout le monde, surpris par cette cachoterie :love:


----------



## bapt0809 (7 Février 2013)

Ah enfin quelqu'un qui explique comment faire, merci beaucoup!!!!
j'espère que ça reglera mes problèmes que j'avais depuis mon passage sous ML et ce nouveaau mail en IMAP forcé bien emmerdant. 
Je comprends pas Apple sur le coup là..

merci!


----------



## sylvaint (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

ayant plusieur adresses j'en possède 3 en pop pour mon site internet, jamais eu de problèmes
Aujourd'hui nous avons du migrer mon site chez un autre hebergeur OVH, mes 3 adresses sont proféssionnelles et je dois donc les garder, 

La personne qui s'occupe du site me dit que les adresses sont mise en place et qu'elle fonctionnent, elle me donne la modif on passe de Pop a Pop3  et bien sur un nouveau mot de passe;

Sur le mac la maneuvre est impossible, avant de l'embarrasser dans sa recherche je decide d'essayer sur Ipad, Eureka ça marche de suite les mails sont relevés, je decide de faire de même sur Iphone, et là je galère toute la soirée, finalement je trouve en bidouillant qu'il faut desactiver le SSL et activer Mot de passe Eureka ça marche aussi, allez savoir pourquoi Ipad a marché de suite, et Iphone si différent?

Sur le Mac c'est tout un autre problème j'ai tout essayé avec SSL sans SSL rien il refuse totalement de connecter le compte

Quelle différence entre POP et POP3? de toutes façon rien ne marche, pourquoi ces 3 adresses refusent de fonctionner, alors que les autres adresses Sfr, yahoo etc fonctionnent 

je suis un peu embarrassé et fatigué de fouiller dans un sac dont j'ai l'impression d'y avoir fait 10 fois le tour

Quelqu'un peut t'il me dire si il y a une solution?

Cordialement 
Sylvain


----------



## r e m y (3 Novembre 2013)

Ne seriez-vous pas passé à Mavericks?

OVH (que ce soit leur serveur mail ou leur application Hubic) a des soucis de compatibilité avec Mavericks&#8230; (plusieurs autres fils de discussion évoquent ces problèmes, mais sans solution me semble-t-il)


----------

